# Health and Fitness



## JanusInTheGarden (Sep 27, 2011)

Gentleman of KKF BOH,

I've met a few folks who seem to have given a lasting impression on me in regards to this topic. Despite the fact that they work long hours in very hard jobs--ranging from the bottom of the line to the top toque in the kitchen--yet still find the motivation and energy to stay in excellent physical condition outside of work. I have a sneaking suspicion that a few folks like that may be hanging out around here. Plus, I'm also thinking that those who don't exercise are at some point examining their eating/drinking/etc habits and have some contributions to make to this discussion.

So I would like to pose the following question: what do you do to stay in shape despite a demanding career? Jogging, weightlifting, or even yoga? Or do you feel that the job can be demanding enough--one should just limit the booze, fatty food, and whatever other guilty pleasures they may enjoy that may have a negative effect on the body. How hard is it to really maintain a workout routine outside of the kitchen?

I'm curious to see everyone's ideas on this subject. I am willing to bet there is a wide range of opinions out there.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Sep 28, 2011)

I go to bed super early (8-9), get up at 3 am, stretch + bicycle crunches to exhaustion, elliptical inside or run outside weather permitting for 20 min, heavy dumbbell curls until exhaustion. All done before work so I can relax after service....seems to work for me. Good topic.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 28, 2011)

To be honest I wouldn't exactly say many of my co-workers are in great shape, but I like to think I am in pretty good condition despite working long hours. My diet is not great but it sorta comes with the territory, never knowing when you're gonna have time to eat, most days I only eat once whether I'm working or not. 

For exercise I do a lot of bodyweight stuff when I come home from work just before I go to bed. Pressups, Situps, Squats, Leg Lifts, Burpees that sort of thing. It isn't exactly scientific stuff but it works for me. I do Brazilian Ju-Jitsu as well so basically I need to be pretty fit so it's a good motivation. I used to go running down the coast where I live in the mornings which was great and I used to enjoy it but I have basically lost the ability to get up that early in the morning now  Everyone is different, I exercise at night, other people prefer the mornings, it all depends on you


----------



## rahimlee54 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am pretty big into fitness and good dieting, most of the time. It just depends on what kind of fitness level you want to achieve, but basically you should do a few weights to build muscle mass and some cardio to reduce fat. If time is short check out some complexes (circuits) and if you can use weight during them for a 15 minute calorie burning fest. Also there is this program called crossfit, if you're the type that needs motivation it is excellent, but it can range in price and some places it is just expensive while others not so much.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Sep 29, 2011)

How are your knees doing after some years in the kitchen?


----------



## MadMel (Sep 29, 2011)

I swim 3 days a week, take a 3km run every morning before work, tennis on my off day and do 3 marathons a year. Crunches and push-ups are sorta a daily routine after my run. I also try to limit what I consume although I do let go once in a while. Basically that keeps me pretty much in shape.


----------



## MadMel (Sep 29, 2011)

JanusInTheGarden said:


> How are your knees doing after some years in the kitchen?


 
Knees are sorta shaky but the main problem is my lower back... Gotta see a specialist soon lol.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 30, 2011)

The worst injury/pain I have is in my shoulders and elbows from BJJ. I started washing dishes before I worked in the kitchen so my back and knees and all that are totally fine


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 30, 2011)

Back problems + pilates...equals good!


----------



## tk59 (Sep 30, 2011)

My back got bad enough where I could not longer run without pain. I took a year off and then started running on my forefoot. No more back pain.


----------



## heirkb (Sep 30, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Back problems + pilates...equals good!


 
This. Or at least the type of pilates that I'm familiar with, which is more like physical therapy. Lower back pain (in the muscles) from what I've learned from classes/physical therapists at school is almost always related to overstretched and weak lower back muscles. If you always tend to sit with your butt tucked under (imagine your lumbar area making a C curve with the opening of the C being towards your front), then your lower back muscles are probably getting pretty stretched out in a bad way. Placing a cushion under your butt when you sit so that it forces your lower back to arch a little can help somewhat. My results (and those of others) were what eventually convinced me that the style of pilates I was doing really worked.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 30, 2011)

I do yoga to improve my quality of sleep and my ability to stand/walk on concrete floors all day with a jacked up toe.

It REALLY affects my quality of sleep. Like crazy noticeable.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 10, 2011)

Cycling, although now It's mostly for fun.
Couple years ago I actually trained and raced in socal.
Was doing anywhere between 250 to 350 miles per week. 
Cycling is great low impact exercise and fun, especially group rides.


----------



## shankster (Oct 10, 2011)

Cardio,weight training and anything to help strengthen my core(planks,crunches,back extensions).A strong core is crucial in our line of work to help prevent lower back pain.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I should take up pilates soon... Any particular style or type that you guys would recommend?


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 10, 2011)

P90X


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 10, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> P90X


 
For real?! First of all, that stuff is BRUTAL, and secondly, how in the :censored: do you have an hour _every_day?


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 10, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> For real?! First of all, that stuff is BRUTAL, and secondly, how in the :censored: do you have an hour _every_day?


 
Hehe, I don't, thats why I only complete 1/2 of each session. Gets very tricky in hotel rooms too. I have even gone as far as getting those stupid water dumbells (they suck!).

I can usually be found in the walkin curling 2-5# buckets of pickles.


----------



## la2tokyo (Oct 11, 2011)

I was never overweight, but two years ago I started feeling a general decline in my condition, and basically feeling like I was getting older. I was getting sick all the time. I was tired at work earlier in the night than I ever had been, and it didn't matter how much rest I got on my days off, I just never felt like I did five years ago. My fiancee was unhappy because she was gaining weight, mostly because we were drinking after work and going out to eat good food every chance we got to be away from the restaurant. I bit the bullet and hired a personal trainer for both of us, and we committed to three months. I absolutely couldn't afford it, but I did it anyways. It completely changed my life. Two years later I look different, I feel different, I am able to work much harder, and I my stress levels have gone way down. I haven't missed any of my three days a week in the gym this year. For me personally, although I am a very disciplined person, I just can't keep myself working out hard regularly for more than six months. I did cardio on and off for years, but it never made me feel like resistance training has made me feel. I've been able to do things like p90x, but we all know how working in a restaurant can be, and for me having a coach made everything so easy. Now I mix in group classes, boot camps, and yoga, so now if I only visit the trainer once a week I can keep my goals and still not break the bank. Three hours a week made me a new man, but because I've been consistent. For the first time in my life I've been able to stick with it, and for me the costs of getting help have been worth it.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 11, 2011)

MadMel said:


> I think I should take up pilates soon... Any particular style or type that you guys would recommend?


 
I like the classes on the reformer(the machine).


----------

